# Remus Hexacone Titanium Slip-On Exhaust Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

Please check out my new review of the Remus Hexacone Titanium for R1200RT-LC. Let me know what you think about the appearance and sound!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHx50--dYx4

-MKL


----------

